# I will probably have to Euthanize my Molly.



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a Dalmatian Molly that is stuck at the top of the water upside down. She has been having problems for about two months now. At the beginning she could right herself to eat and swim. Now she can hardly move and it continues to worsen. So now I figure it's not going to get better so it's time to put her down. I have read a few things on here about doing this. One person said he used vodka to do it. Would Rubbing Alcohol work?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yes , the alchohol will work...i just use a brick...it's cheaper.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

In the past I have used a pellet gun, but for bigger fish and had a hard time getting a quick painless kill.


----------



## TankdreamerJim (Sep 25, 2012)

Some people say Ice water also works.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

best choice for me and less painful to look at, alcohol. You could use pure alcohol or an alcoholic drink, just about any drink that has a good amount of alcohol in it. Like you said, vodka is a good choice. You don't have to put the fish in a solution of a gallon or so, you could even use a shot glass...For me, it also gives the impression that the fish is cleansed by the alcohol too and that it can die in peace, haha.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

also, rubbing alcohol IMO wouldnt work, because it would only numb the molly and it would be half dead half alive...like i said before, better put it in an alcohol solution


----------

